# Interesting news on annual distemper/parvo vacine



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I dropped by our vet today to pick up my yearly supply of Heartworm meds for our havs and was telling them that I need to titer my two oldest so a new groomer would take them. She said why? They are still within the 3 year range of their last shot. What? Three years? Yes, she said that's what they do now. I asked if the other vets in the area were doing the same and she said yes! She said they have yet to titer a dog within that time where they haven't still had their immunity! WOW! I am so jazzed! Finally they listened and realized!!!
:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's awesome news, Carole! :cheer2:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, that is good news. They also started doing that in our area as well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YES ! Now if only more vets in both our countries can come to the same conclusion....... ! Thanks for the info, Carole.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet and a lot of vets in the area now follow the 3 year protocol for parvo and distemper, the same way as for rabies. Has anyone done the titers after three years and what were the results??? Did the dogs need boosters or not?

TIA,


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is great news, though I have to say that Kubrick's titers after 1 year came back with his immunity levels being low and he had to get a booster. So at least in our case, it did happen that he needed to get a shot after 1 year. I'm hoping that next year that won't be the case, though!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

juliav said:


> Has anyone done the titers after three years and what were the results??? Did the dogs need boosters or not?
> 
> TIA,


I have had titers run on my dog and they have never needed another shot. The oldest dog that applied too was 14 years old which is when she passed away!!! The analogy I give to my puppy buyers is this: Do humans get a shot annually for life? NO WE DON'T so why would we do that to a smaller mammal?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> That is great news, though I have to say that Kubrick's titers after 1 year came back with his immunity levels being low and he had to get a booster. So at least in our case, it did happen that he needed to get a shot after 1 year. I'm hoping that next year that won't be the case, though!


Carolina, I'm unclear about when you had Kubrick's titers done. Are you talking about after his one year birthday or one year after his last vaccine?

I ask because Dr. Jean Dodds, whom most of us consider to be the leading authority on vaccines, clarified something that I had completely misunderstood before and it sounds like Carole's original post confirms since she is mentioning this was for her _older _dogs:

She said that the one year booster is essential to complete the puppy vaccines. The booster _completes_ the series. I had always thought the one year booster is a new single dosage vaccine, but instead, it is the last piece of the puzzle for the puppy series. (I'm sure she'll explain this again at the seminar she is doing at the national specialty.) I found this to be very interesting because she is such a minimalist when it comes to vaccines but reiterated that this one is important.

I only mention it so people don't skip that first year booster thinking they can now go three years between vaccines.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> She said that the one year booster is essential to complete the puppy vaccines. The booster _completes_ the series. I had always thought the one year booster is a new single dosage vaccine, but instead, it is the last piece of the puzzle for the puppy series. (I'm sure she'll explain this again at the seminar she is doing at the national specialty.) I found this to be very interesting because she is such a minimalist when it comes to vaccines but reiterated that this one is important.
> 
> I only mention it so people don't skip that first year booster thinking they can now go three years between vaccines.


Glad you clarified this Kimberly, as this is so important. After the 1 year booster, most dogs don't need anymore vaccines for the rest of their life. If the booster given to the dog at 1 year of age was a 3 yr booster then run titers in three years, not annually.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> After the 1 year booster, most dogs don't need anymore vaccines for the rest of their life. If the booster given to the dog at 1 year of age was a 3 yr booster then run titers in three years, not annually.


Exactly! I'm sure this is exactly what Dr. Dodds would say too. Get the puppy vaccines, then the one year booster and then come back in three years for titers and every three years following, but do not even consider vaccinating an elderly or ill dog. That would be my best guess as to her advice.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I totally agree. That's exactly what Sabine picked up from her recent seminar with Jean Dodds and Dr. Shultz in Califormia a few weeks ago. They are currently testing the rabies vac. and are leaning towards every 7 years. Here's hoping.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am going to copy and print this to take it to my vet who says he "will work with me." Who also insists on every 6-month Bordetella. I have a challenge and seeking good documentation.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I am going to copy and print this to take it to my vet who says he "will work with me." Who also insists on every 6-month Bordetella. I have a challenge and seeking good documentation.


Sharlene ,you're lucky if your vet is a "minimalist". Most are not, including mine. I have four vets at the clinic where I go and I got into a very heated debate a couple of weeks ago when the new vet there chastized me for not wanting to give Molly her core vacs this year. I told her that I didn't want her next time. Not a happy outing. I'm looking elsewhere for down the road. I don't appreciate a vet that is always trying to sell you something that for one ,you don't need, for two ,is not good for your dog. . I get pissed when they start promoting their crappy food they sell. If WalMart gave them the right kickbacks they'd be selling Ol Roy. LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sharlene, it may be much more beneficial to print Dr. Jean Dodds protocol for canines instead. In addition, remember that you are the client (e.g. the one who pays for the services) and you can refuse anything that makes you uncomfortable. In the U.S., dogs are considered property and you are the owner, so you can make those decisions. Gather all the information you can so you can make an informed decision - and then make those decisions. Veterinarians are very important and I refuse to minimalize their education and experience, but they don't have to live with the consequences of what happens. 

Dr. Jean Dodds is a scientist and has devoted her time to canine & feline vaccines (including some major scientific devotion to Rabies) and also thyroid research. If you can ever get to one of her seminars, you'll be glad. In the meantime, feel free to look her up online.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy said:


> I have had titers run on my dog and they have never needed another shot. The oldest dog that applied too was 14 years old which is when she passed away!!! The analogy I give to my puppy buyers is this: Do humans get a shot annually for life? NO WE DON'T so why would we do that to a smaller mammal?


Thanks for the info Kathy. :kiss: I haven't vaccinated my dogs past their one year boosters and only do the required rabies every three years. Romeo is almost 6, Brandy is 4.5 and Bugsy will be 4 end of the month. I called my vet to find out about titers and was told that the cost is between $150 for each one. To test Bugsy's titers for Parvo and Distemper would be $300.00 :jaw:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

When titering....If antibodies are present, no revaccination is necessary. Some
veterinarians recommend re-vaccination when titers are "low", but as Dr. Schultz put it at the
seminar, low titers do not mean poor protection - if antibodies are present at all, the dog is
protected. It's like being pregnant - either you are, or you are not.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, this was a year *after* the one year booster. His levels were on the low end of immunity so it was recommended that he get another shot. I still haven't done it, though to tell the truth (rereading my post I realize that it sounded like I said I gave him the booster, but I didn't). Perhaps the idea of a low titer is silly, as Dave mentions above. It's been almost a year since his low titer and now I'm not sure what to do. If I should titer him again or just wait until 3 years are up to do it. It's been 2 years since his last booster now. What do you think?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

And another reminder is that the one year booster, that is the final in the original series and completes the puzzle, is given one year after the last puppy shot, not on their one year birthday!
That's right Dave, you can't be a little pregnant, lol.
I will be waiting anxiously to see if we can actually vaccinate for rabies every 7 years.

My vet has always been a minimalist. Sharlene, he really doesn't think the Bordetella is necessary. Maybe if you knew your dog was going to stay in a kennel it would be a good idea to do it, but it's protection really only last about 6 weeks, at the most.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kimberly, this was a year *after* the one year booster. His levels were on the low end of immunity so it was recommended that he get another shot. I still haven't done it, though to tell the truth (rereading my post I realize that it sounded like I said I gave him the booster, but I didn't). Perhaps the idea of a low titer is silly, as Dave mentions above. It's been almost a year since his low titer and now I'm not sure what to do. If I should titer him again or just wait until 3 years are up to do it. It's been 2 years since his last booster now. What do you think?


Honestly Carolina, I'd shoot Dr. Dodds an email and ask her opinion. She's the expert in this area and would have a much better understanding of what "low" really means. Is it on the low end of acceptable or is it too low to be effective? Low can mean so many different things. Also, she's amazing about answering emails! When she isn't traveling, in the lab or giving a seminar, you can almost always get a response back within 48 hours.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope you share her response.
I just found out that Chico's titer for one vaccine was "low". The vet recommended re-vaccination next year.
So I'm eager to hear what Dr. Dodd says about the meaning of the low titer.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Honestly Carolina, I'd shoot Dr. Dodds an email and ask her opinion. She's the expert in this area and would have a much better understanding of what "low" really means. Is it on the low end of acceptable or is it too low to be effective? Low can mean so many different things. Also, she's amazing about answering emails! When she isn't traveling, in the lab or giving a seminar, you can almost always get a response back within 48 hours.


Could you PM me her email address or post it here? I'm having a hard time knowing if I'm getting the right one from google searches.

Thanks, Kimberly!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is a great thread! thanks for starting it Carole. Thanks Kimberly for adding. I am too going to refer to it in February when the boys are due for their annual.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Contact info for Dr. Dodds. Taken from Hemopet.org website

HEMOPET / HEMOLIFE
11561 Salinaz Avenue
Garden Grove, CA 92843

Phone: (714) 891-2022*
Fax: (714) 891-2123
e mail: [email protected]

*If your pet's need for medical assistance is urgent and time is of the essence, we recommend that you contact your primary care veterinarian immediately.

Please include in your initial contact:

Your name, phone, fax number and your postal mailing address.

This will enable us to provide you with meaningful and accurate response to your request


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, thank you for posting her contact info! I was on the road all morning and early afternoon and hated that I got the request but couldn't respond. Teamwork pays off. 

By the way, for those of you on Facebook, Hemopet also has a business page and you can "like" it for easier access to her info.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sabine also sent me this article by Dr. Shultz a couple of months ago. If you really want to read up on this , it is excellent, especially the falasies that some practisioners come up with. Seventeen pages but the first part is worth reading. http://www.ourdogsonline.com/content/drschultzonvaccines.pdf


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have had titers done yearly on my three-only because we have a cabin in the country and they are more likely to run into something there. Since I started I have not had to have any shots other than Rabies which is a three year injection. And I bet I have been doing titers for at least four years on Paige-three on Rom-two on Frannie. As long as the titers are okay I will not give them any shots.

I have a question-since I am planning to fly with Frannie will there be a problem with the shots not being done-what does the airline need to fly??

Pat


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pat, each airline is different and some states have stronger requirements than others too. Check the airline you'll be using as well as the state requirements of your destination.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I know that when I was flying with Sydney within Canada, I didn't need any proof of vaccination or anything, but to cross the border you do... as for domestic US flights, I suggest checking the airline's site or calling their info line to make sure!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for all the great information! It is so helpful.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> I have had titers done yearly on my three-only because we have a cabin in the country and they are more likely to run into something there. Since I started I have not had to have any shots other than Rabies which is a three year injection. And I bet I have been doing titers for at least four years on Paige-three on Rom-two on Frannie. As long as the titers are okay I will not give them any shots.
> 
> I have a question-since I am planning to fly with Frannie will there be a problem with the shots not being done-what does the airline need to fly??
> 
> Pat


Pat, I just flew with Gabby on Southwestern and they don't require any health records!


----------

